# New Private Reserve Kratom from Milehighkratom.com! 20% off Sale!



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2015)

*Greetings from Milehighkratom.com your premier source for fine Kratom!*
*
Now in stock, the best of the best. The finest Kratom money can buy. Introducing new milehighkratom Private Reserve. **Quality so high these strains are in our highest rated category of Private Reserve!

*











*Mood Enhancing, Pain Killing and Relaxing!

Also check out our brand new **Yellow Gold Vietnam

*





*Very Mood Enhancing, Pain Killing and Energetic!*
*
Not sure which milehigh kratom strain is right for you? Consider trying our **Sampler Pack** as we include 5 of our most popular products. Strains include: Premium Maeng Da, Bali Blast, Premium Green Malay, Private Reserve Green Indo, and White Vein Borneo. You'll receive one ounce of each (5 ounces total). This is a great way to find a new favorite, or spice things up with some milehigh variety.

Please visit milehighkratom.com for the finest Kratom products.

Coupon code - vip20 for 20% off your order!

*



*Thanks!*


----------



## J180 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey I'm just wondering if anyone has tried  kratom and what were the effects


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 24, 2015)

Following


----------

